# Sorry....



## bangstick (Jul 10, 2018)

I apologize if this has been covered on here before but I have to ask. Is it ever ok to use pickled jalapenos when making ABTs or do they always have to be fresh?

I ask because one of my favorite appetizers is smoked gouda and bacon pimento chees stuffed pickled jalapenos but I'm also a big fan of ABTs.

Is it doable or should I stick with the fresh peppers for smoking ABTs?

Thanks in advance and I'm sorry if this has already been covered.


----------



## oddegan (Jul 10, 2018)

I don't think there are hard and fast rules. This is cooking. You should make things to your own taste. It's about what YOU like. I say go for it. Just post pics!


----------



## joedube70 (Jul 10, 2018)

Do what you and your guest want!  That is really the only people who matter.  :)


----------



## bangstick (Jul 10, 2018)

I was curious as to how well the pickled jalapenos would hold up to smoking/cooking versus the fresh jalapenos.

Aint but one way to find out, I reckon.


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Jul 10, 2018)

Go for it. Take lots of pix and let us know how it turns out!


----------



## banderson7474 (Jul 10, 2018)

I wouldn't be surprised if the pickled peppers got really mushy but give it a shot and let us know.


----------



## Steve H (Jul 10, 2018)

I'd be interested to know how this works too! I'm a fan of pickled jalapenos. Along with a bunch of other veggies that can be pickled.


----------



## bangstick (Jul 10, 2018)

I might try some this weekend. I'll report back with pics and details.


----------



## Steve H (Jul 10, 2018)

bangstick said:


> I might try some this weekend. I'll report back with pics and details.



I'll be waiting to hear your full report!


----------



## SonnyE (Jul 10, 2018)

To me, recipes are a general guideline. More of a "This is how I did it..."
So trying variations is a good thing. If Pickled jalapenos  is what you've got, give them a shot.
At the worst you can say yuk, at the best you may find something you, and anybody else, likes a LOT.

Except Lima Beans, and Rutabagas. Every time I have tried those they get a big *X* beside them....
YMMV, and that's OK.


----------



## myownidaho (Jul 10, 2018)

Absolutely. I use jalapeños escabeche style all the time. They turn out fantastic and the pickling and flavorings add another level.


----------

